# Overcloking virgin, Q6600



## Outcast (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Guys

I really want to get the most out of my CPU before I upgrade and I would like to safley upgrade my Q6600 2.4GHZ to 3.2GHZ on air cooling.

I have never done any overcloking before and would like to be taken through it in baby steps, if someone is willing to help me I would be very appreciative.

Thank You.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

What brand of power supply are you running, how many fans, video cards and what type?


----------



## Outcast (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a Xilence 600 watt 80+ PSU

I have two case fans and its always cool in my room and my video card is a Albatron PCI-E 8800GT 512mb


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

600W may not be quite enough to overclock reliably. You can try it but it would be at your own risk but I would be running 850 or better. When it comes to power supplies more is better as more means less stress on the power supply.

I also don't know much about that brand but maybe someone can chime in that does.

In regards to overclocking I did a quick search on google and found this...
http://forums.hexus.net/hexus-hardware/110267-c2d-overclocking-guide-beginners-p5k-add.html

I know there are many forums on overclocking the q6600 and 3.2 is achievable, I know, I had one, I ran it at 3.8 but it was running fairly hot. 3.2 is usually a safe speed.

Now also, some say that overclocking isn't worth it. I say if you're willing to go through the trouble and learn how to overclock and when you manage to get it stable, if you like it then run it, if you can't see a difference then go back to stock speeds as the stock speeds are more reliable.

It is ultimately your choice.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are you having performance problems with the Q6600?
The XSilence PSU is not good quality. A good quality (SeaSonic or Corsair) 650W would be good with the 8800GT or a 750W if you plan to upgrade other hardware.
An aftermarket CPU cooler would be a good idea for OC'ing that much.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

My heatsink of choice was and still is the Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme. I ran it on my Q6600 and am running the copper version on my i7 920


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Here are a few good cheap coolers to look into.

Xigmatek HDT-S1283 (this thing is a BOSS, I have one)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233003

Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer (the OG of copper based coolers)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835207004

Coolermaster Hyper N 520 (have this baby as well, BOSS)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103057

Thermaltake Frio (the new BOSS on the market)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106150


----------

